# Desktop Hintergrund (Wallpaper) TIA Portal



## KN-Oliver (24 Dezember 2015)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach dem TIA Desktop Hintergrundbild aus den SIEMENS Videos. 
Leider war meine Suche bisher erfolglos. Daher bin ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.

Könnte mir vielleicht einer von euch das Bild zur Verfügung stellen? Ist anscheinend bei den Win 7 Embedded der ET200 
oder bei den SIMATIC IPC's vorhanden.

Screenshot:




Danke und schonmal schöne Weihnachten
Oliver


----------



## ChristophD (28 Dezember 2015)

sind aber keine TIA Portal Background's sondern lediglich TIA!


----------



## KN-Oliver (28 Dezember 2015)

Super... 

Genau danach habe ich gesucht. Sind die Bilder denn auf einer Restore DVD oder kann man sie doch irgendwo bei SIEMENS laden?
Habe dort nämlich nichts gefunden.

Danke nochmal und guten Rutsch
Oliver


----------



## ChristophD (28 Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ich habe sie von der Restore DVD gezogen, einzeln Ladbar sind sie meines Wissens nach nicht, habe aber auch nicht danach gesucht 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## KN-Oliver (28 Dezember 2015)

Eigentlich ist es ja auch unwichtig.  Habe ja was ich wollte..

Danke nochmal.....


----------

